
In Superstar Cities, the Rich Get Richer, and They Get Amazon - bane
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/11/07/upshot/in-superstar-cities-the-rich-get-richer-and-they-get-amazon.html
======
s09dfhks
Company opens office in location with skilled workers.

What an article

